# [email protected] on Core i7: Bonus points for 8 core Linux VMs



## Jet

So, I've found info for how those among us with Core i7s willing to overclock to get a huge points bump. 

The key here is that there is a enormous bonus for those with 8-core systems who can get WUs done fast. Minimum is 2.8Ghz on an i7 to get it done in time, but if you can get it done just one day early it's a 100% increase in points!

Points system is as follows:

25,000 points for the WU (4 day deadline), plus bonus for how fast you get it done--if you can do it in 2.5 days, you get about 50,000 points. One guy with his i7 at 4.2Ghz gets 60,000 points for his WUs--the bonus grows exponentially.

Here's a detailed list:

002 hours = 10X
003 hours = 9.8X
004 hours = 8.49X
005 hours = 7.59X
006 hours = 6.93X
007 hours = 6.41X
008 hours = 6X
009 hours = 5.66X
010 hours = 5.37X
020 hours = 3.79X
030 hours = 3.10X
040 hours = 2.68X
050 hours = 2.4X <-- Core i7 at 4GHz (30,000 PPD) = 60967.2 points total
060 hours = 2.19X
070 hours = 2.03X
080 hours = 1.9X
090 hours = 1.79X
100 hours = 1.7X
110 hours = 1.62X
120 hours = 1.55X
130 hours = 1.49X
140 hours = 1.43X

http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc.php

These are huge WUs--one person with 1.2Mb/s upload takes 20 minutes to upload a WU.

Things you need:
-you have to use a passkey
-You need 10 A2 units done before you can get the bonus.

Please look into this if you have an i7.

(P.S. if anyone wants to lend me an i7 system to fold with/maintain, we can work something out (ie, I could pay shipping if it's not outrageous)! I get free electricity and am on the 2nd fastest internet in the US, so those massive uploads wouldn't take long, and I'd love to get an EL WU box running for CF!)


----------



## bomberboysk

Saw this a few days ago....if only i had an i7 to crunch these on However, if you have i7 definately look into bigadv wu's.


----------



## Jet

Here's more info:

http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=55


----------



## ScOuT

Wow...if only I had my new build

I will take advantage of something like this when I have a new computer


----------



## Jet

I was hypothesizing--you can get an i7 CPU/Motherboard/Memory combination for under $500, or say $600 with a PSU and CPU cooler. 

Trying to convince myself that building a dedicated [email protected] rig is somewhat hard, especially since I'm in college! Who knows...maybe Frys will have some Black Friday deal on an i7.


----------



## ETSA

I do not like Fry's or most retail computer parts stores for that matter.


----------



## Jet

Why don't you like Frys? They have basically the best CPU/Motherboard deals on Black Friday.

(You have an i7! )


----------



## mep916

I'm gonna set this up today. I'm using the instructions at EVGA.


----------



## mep916

so far so good...later I'll see if i can get the i7 up to 3.6 or so.


----------



## ScOuT

I was just reading about this again at xtremesystems forums and Evga forums. 

Once you get it running it is insane. I saw a few screen shots of an i7 pulling close to 30,000 PPD 

They were all saying that you have to complete 10 WU first then you can crunch the monsters and get the big bonuses.  

You have got to keep us updated mep...too bad I won't be building a system for about 16 months


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> I was just reading about this again at xtremesystems forums and Evga forums.
> 
> Once you get it running it is insane. I saw a few screen shots of an i7 pulling close to 30,000 PPD
> 
> They were all saying that you have to complete 10 WU first then you can crunch the monsters and get the big bonuses.
> 
> You have got to keep us updated mep...too bad I won't be building a system for about 16 months




Yup, it's hella sick dude. I'm workin on the first smaller unit. Should be able to start on the bonus units by the end of the week...


----------



## ScOuT

Nice...This will be huge for your points!


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Nice...This will be huge for your points!



OUR points. 

I'm not too concerned with my individual stats. I'd like to see our team averaging at least 75k to 100k per day. That would be awesome.


----------



## Jet

Reaching 100k would be amazing...it would be amazing if they had i7s at Black Friday for cheap!


----------



## ScOuT

Jet said:


> Reaching 100k would be amazing...it would be amazing if they had i7s at Black Friday for cheap!



I bet they will...there is going to be sales everywhere. There are tens of thousands of people waiting to pick up new hardware on Black Friday. It is all over every forum. Stores would be stupid not to throw out a really good deal...their stock would be depleted within a couple days. 

I really want to see what the new Nvidia cards will do. I am excited for the release. The GTX 260 has been good to me...had it for almost a year to the day. About time for an upgrade I have seen some rumors around the web about them. Many places say 512 processing cores That is some major power in shaders for Folding.


****EDIT****

I think bomberboy said he lives by a Fry's store. They sometimes have it for $199 in store pick up. The box is small and light so shipping would only be a few dollars


----------



## mep916

I'm def gonna get a GT300 card. I've gotta Fry's about 20 minutes away. I'd be willing to pick up for someone if there's something you need.


----------



## mep916

I'm on my last small unit. I'll start on the bonus units later today.


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> I'm on my last small unit. I'll start on the bonus units later today.



OMG! I have gotta see this


----------



## Bodaggit23

This is frustrating me. I got it working once but I had the SMP client set to big units, and
I remembered mep saying you need to do "smaller" units first, so I started over, now I
can't get the client to start.

And, Fahmon...what file or folder do I point it to for my GPU and normal clients? 
The "work" folder? Where's my GPU "work" folder?

How do you stop the SMP client running in VMplayer?


----------



## ScOuT

Bodaggit23 said:


> This is frustrating me. I got it working once but I had the SMP client set to big units, and
> I remembered mep saying you need to do "smaller" units first, so I started over, now I
> can't get the client to start.
> 
> And, Fahmon...what file or folder do I point it to for my GPU and normal clients?
> The "work" folder? Where's my GPU "work" folder?
> 
> How do you stop the SMP client running in VMplayer?


 

That's not what he meant by smaller units! The "smaller units" he was referring to are the large units in a normal SMP client. He was calling them "small" units as opposed to the MONSTER 60,000+ point work units. 

He posted a link to the Evga forum that has a great guide to installing SMP. The issue is...correct me if I am wrong mep...the work units he is doing for the huge ammount of points can only be done with 64bit Linux. Check his screen shot.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I am running 64bit Linux...through VMPlayer with the image provided by the tutorial from mep's link in this thread.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> This is frustrating me. I got it working once but I had the SMP client set to big units, and
> I remembered mep saying you need to do "smaller" units first, so I started over,



Right, keep your configuration set to "big" and run this command:



		PHP:
	

./fah6 -smp 8


This will fire up the 1920 PPD Core A2 Units. You need to complete 10 of those before folding the bonus bigadv units. 




Bodaggit23 said:


> now I can't get the client to start.



Tell me exactly what happens when you start up the VM. It should boot, then you'll be prompted to enter the fah login and pass.

FAH Login: fah
pass: fah1234

After you log in, at the command line enter:



		PHP:
	

./fah6 -smp 8


and hit return. It should start right up. 




Bodaggit23 said:


> And, Fahmon...what file or folder do I point it to for my GPU and normal clients?
> The "work" folder? Where's my GPU "work" folder?



Your location will be given above the fah login prompt. Then open up FAHMon, right click and enter the info:














Bodaggit23 said:


> How do you stop the SMP client running in VMplayer?



Enter the VM and hit Ctrl + C. This will open up the command line and shut down the client. If you want to shut down the VM, type in:



		PHP:
	

shutdown -h now


If you carefully follow each step in the guide, you shouldn't have any problems. Did you get a passkey? If so, did you enter it when you first setup the client? This is very important. You have to get the passkey from the stanford website and enter it when you initially setup the client.

To setup your GPU client in FahMon, right click -> select add new client -> then point to the following directory (assuming you installed the client in the default folder):



> C:\Users\your username here\AppData\Roaming\[email protected]\


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Right, keep your configuration set to "big" and run this command:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> ./fah6 -smp 8
> 
> 
> This will fire up the 1920 PPD Core A2 Units. You need to complete 10 of those before folding the bonus bigadv units.
> 
> Ok, I did that except I ran -smp 7, to free one core for GPU folding as suggested in the tutorial.
> 
> 
> Tell me exactly what happens when you start up the VM. It should boot, then you'll be prompted to enter the fah login and pass.
> 
> When I start the VM, it says it can't find some .iso image located at
> E:/root/etc/etc/....can't remember exactly. (I'm at work)
> 
> After that, it will load and I can run a client but it fails to retrieve any work.
> Is this an issue with the folding servers?
> 
> 
> Enter the VM and hit Ctrl + C. This will open up the command line and shut down the client. If you want to shut down the VM, type in:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> shutdown -h now
> 
> 
> Sweet. That will help bunches, because I couldn't figure out how to stop and reconfigure the client to work on different sized units. I tried the "shutdown" command but it didn't work. Maybe because the client was running.?
> 
> If you carefully follow each step in the guide, you shouldn't have any problems. Did you get a passkey? If so, did you enter it when you first setup the client? This is very important. You have to get the passkey from the stanford website and enter it when you initially setup the client.
> 
> Yes, I have a passkey and I entered it as required. (after username and team number)
> 
> To setup your GPU client in FahMon, right click -> select add new client -> then point to the following directory (assuming you installed the client in the default folder):
> 
> So, you just point it to the base folder. Ok.



I guess my main issue must be that the VM can't find that .iso it's looking for?

No matter where I move the folder to, it still looks to this "E:" directory for that image.

I do have an "E:" drive, but the location it's looking for is not there.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> I guess my main issue must be that the VM can't find that .iso it's looking for?
> 
> No matter where I move the folder to, it still looks to this "E:" directory for that image.
> 
> I do have an "E:" drive, but the location it's looking for is not there.



Have you tried opening up the VMWare folder and manually selecting the Linux64_FAH.vmx file? Try that again and see what happens. The first time I ran the client, I got that same error (the can't find E: root bla bla) but I haven't since. As far as retrieving the work, I'm not sure what's going on there. Try again when you get home. Also, if you haven't already, make sure you setup VMWare to allocate an appropriate amount of memory, at least 3.6GB. I've set it to 4GB for the initial units and 5GB for the bigadv units. 

BTW, you can run all 8 cores (-smp 8) with the 1920 units without negatively affecting your GPU client. He's running 7 cores with the bigadv units, just as a personal preference, so I'd recommend using all 8 with the 1920 units. You'll get through a little faster. 

Try it when you get home and reply back. I'll do what I can to help out. It looks like you've done everything else correctly, so we should be able to get this sorted soon.


----------



## ScOuT

Is the 8 core thing only for i7 chips?

I have the -smp tag at the end of my execution file. I should see what happens when I add the 8 to the tag

-smp 8


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Is the 8 core thing only for i7 chips?



Yes, or dual socket quads. 



ScOuT said:


> I have the -smp tag at the end of my execution file. I should see what happens when I add the 8 to the tag
> 
> -smp 8



haha. It would probably just fold 4 cores or spit out an error.


----------



## ScOuT

I will try it on the next one and report the status...I am 87% done with a 1920 and done want to mess it up

Have you actually started crunching a Monster unit yet?


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Have you actually started crunching a Monster unit yet?



Well, I was at 3% on a 1920 unit and ran the -bigadv flag. So, after I finish this 1920 unit I think it will download one of the big projects. I'm concerned amount the amount of RAM required though. I've allocated 5GB to the VM, but I only have a total of 6 installed on my PC so I dunno if it will run properly. Even worse, my mobo only has three slots so I can't really add another stick if I need to.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> Well, I was at 3% on a 1920 unit and ran the -bigadv flag. So, after I finish this 1920 unit I think it will download one of the big projects. I'm concerned amount the amount of RAM required though. I've allocated 5GB to the VM, but I only have a total of 6 installed on my PC so I dunno if it will run properly. Even worse, my mobo only has three slots so I can't really add another stick if I need to.



I think the minimum I've read is around 4.5ish for a bigadv--though others say that it takes up as much as you give it, up to 6ish or so!


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> I think the minimum I've read is around 4.5ish for a bigadv--though others say that it takes up as much as you give it, up to 6ish or so!



Yup, that's what I've read too. Occasionally my wife uses photoshop and other apps while I'm folding, so I'm concerned that something's gonna crash with the limited amount I'll have available. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Jet

That's why I like these EL WUs so much--they take a genuinely powerful computer to run them. Almost anyone can run an SMP client, and most can just stick a nice GPU in a junk computer and get lots of points, but the EL WUs take lots of computing power.

What do you have the i7 overclocked to?


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> What do you have the i7 overclocked to?



It's still at stock. Today I'm gonna work on getting it to 3.6 - 3.8. If I can keep it stable in that range, I'll try for 4, but I'll be happy with 3.6 tbh. That should give me some decent bonus points.


----------



## Jet

Mid to high 3Ghz is what I've seen a whole bunch of people running--all I want now is for Fry's to have an i7 in their Black Friday motherboard/processor deal along with a decent set of DDR3 ram for cheap.


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Mid to high 3Ghz is what I've seen a whole bunch of people running--all I want now is for Fry's to have an i7 in their Black Friday motherboard/processor deal along with a decent set of DDR3 ram for cheap.



I'd expect to see at least the i7 itself on sale.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> I'd expect to see at least the i7 itself on sale.



Man, Fry's has an i7 860 and a Biostar TP55 for $280 after rebate. I wish I had a car so I could drive up there . Then, if BF had something good, I could just return it....maybe I can work something out. 

http://shopping.dallasnews.com/ROP/ads.aspx?advid=2519&adid=8570603&subid=27367448&type=


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Try it when you get home and reply back.



Well, I came home and did nothing different, and what do you know...IT WORKED!

Thanks for the Fahmon tip. :good:

(what's up with Windows "print screen" or "Snipping Tool" crap res pics...)


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Well, I came home and did nothing different, and what do you know...IT WORKED!
> 
> Thanks for the Fahmon tip. :good:



haha. Awesome. 



Bodaggit23 said:


> (what's up with Windows "print screen" or "Snipping Tool" crap res pics...)



Yeah, I use snipping tool too and have the same quality issues. Well, I'm glad you got it running. In Fahmon, you can read the logs (select view -> view/hide logs) and the log will tell you how many units you've completed. Once you complete 10, you can run the -bigadv flag and start working on the bonus units. 

As for myself, I ran it for 30 minutes at 3.6 GHz without any crashes (at a 1.3 vcore) but my temps were nearing 80*C, so tomorrow I'll reseat my V8 with some of the shin etzu I got from bomber. Hopefully that'll bring my temps within a reasonable range. I'd like to have it no higher than 70*C.


----------



## Turbo10

it makes sense as linux uses less resources so in theory should produce more folding thingos, my brother uses linux for editing films  so it doesnt suprise me


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> As for myself, I ran it for 30 minutes at 3.6 GHz without any crashes (at a 1.3 vcore) but my temps were nearing 80*C, so tomorrow I'll reseat my V8 with some of the shin etzu I got from bomber. Hopefully that'll bring my temps within a reasonable range. I'd like to have it no higher than 70*C.



For that good of a cooler, I'd think that remounting it would be a good idea--it should be doing much better than that.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I think I screwed up.

I ran *./fah6 -bigadv -smp 8* first...which started a huge work unit.

I noticed what I'd done so I shut down the client and loaded *./fah6 -smp 8*

It's still working on the huge work unit...

(btw, is there any way to scroll up in the VMPlayer?)


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> For that good of a cooler, I'd think that remounting it would be a good idea--it should be doing much better than that.



It's gotta be a mounting issue. I haven't reseated it in months so it's probably a little loose. lol. 



Bodaggit23 said:


> I think I screwed up.
> 
> I ran *./fah6 -bigadv -smp 8* first...which started a huge work unit.
> 
> I noticed what I'd done so I shut down the client and loaded *./fah6 -smp 8*
> 
> It's still working on the huge work unit...
> 
> (btw, is there any way to scroll up in the VMPlayer?)



You'll have to work through this unit, or find a way to delete the work files. I'd just work through it. I'm sure there's a way to scroll up but I don't know how. haha. If you want to view your log, view it in fahmon. 

So, I'm on the big units now. Every time it starts up my PC locks up, so I'm beginning to think the lack of RAM may be an issue. I've allocated just under 5GB to the VM (the most available). I don't really have time to work on it right now, but I'll do some more research later on tonight.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I guess I could delete the folder and restart the VM from scratch, but since I finally got it working...I guess I'll just work the big unit.

YES!! Using the Log in Fahmon shows everything!

I was just trying to verify the IP because Fahmon is slow to update the large units I guess.

Everything is tippy top except my temps are in the mid 60's. I think I need to blow out my pc.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I guess I could delete the folder and restart the VM from scratch, but since I finally got it working...I guess I'll just work the big unit.
> 
> YES!! Using the Log in Fahmon shows everything!
> 
> I was just trying to verify the IP because Fahmon is slow to update the large units I guess.
> 
> Everything is tippy top except my temps are in the mid 60's. I think I need to blow out my pc.



Mid 60s isn't bad!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yeah, but when I ran Prime95 it never went above 60c. 

It must be working a bit harder now...

I still need to blow it out though.

So mep, when I'm done with this huge work unit, it will get me a smaller one?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> So mep, when I'm done with this huge work unit, it will get me a smaller one?



Shut down the client. Restart with the -smp 8 flag. It should finish the big unit, then it should automatically download the 1920 ppd project. Run 10 of those and you're all set.


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Shut down the client. Restart with the -smp 8 flag. It should finish the big unit, then it should automatically download the 1920 ppd project. Run 10 of those and you're all set.



I've been running the -smp 8 flag for a couple days now. (off and on, mostly on)

I'm 42% done with a 25,403 point work unit. ETA is 1 day 11 hours, deadline is 2 days 15 hours.

How big can I expect the smaller units to be?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> How big can I expect the smaller units to be?



I'm not sure about the exact size. I was folding the 1920 units in ~6 hours with the i7 at stock, so I imagine you'll run through them in a couple days. It took me four days to finish 12.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Alright, I blew out my pc and my temps dropped 10c. 

This afternoon when it got warmer outside, I was breaking 70c. 

Now it's right at 60c. 

First of the year I think I'm investing in a better cooler, with more pipes.
A new Xeon too maybe.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Sweet...I finished my 25,000 point work unit a couple hours ago, now I'm working on my first 1920 point unit.

Should be done in about 4 hours, 20 minutes.

I guess it was a silly question, "how big will the 1920 units be". 

They're 1920 points.  

One thing: It did not fetch the new unit for me.

I had to restart the client manually.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Sweet...I finished my 25,000 point work unit a couple hours ago, now I'm working on my first 1920 point unit.
> 
> Should be done in about 4 hours, 20 minutes.
> 
> I guess it was a silly question, "how big will the 1920 units be".
> 
> They're 1920 points.
> 
> One thing: It did not fetch the new unit for me.
> 
> I had to restart the client manually.



Awesome! I can't wait to see that one roll in next update .


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see that one roll in next update .



Neither can I. It took me about 3 days to complete the massive unit (by mistake) so my stats have really suffered.

Still got my GPU rockin away though, plus my media pc in the living room, along with 2 simple clients working on my work pc as we speak. 

These little 1920 point units should help too.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit, when you were running the -bigadv unit, do you know how much memory you allocated to the VM and how much you had available while it was running? I'm still having lock up issues when I attempt to run the client.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I allocated just over 5Gigs, and it was using every bit of it, but
when I'm folding, I do nothing but browse.

When I want to game, I shut it down.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> I allocated just over 5Gigs, and it was using every bit of it, but
> when I'm folding, I do nothing but browse.
> 
> When I want to game, I shut it down.



Same here. Well, I added more space to the page file, a total of 12GB. Ir ran for a few minutes then my PC locked up again. I'm not quite sure what's going on. I'll miss the deadline for this project but I'll continue to work on it. 

I get this message when I open up the VM...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Are you short on hard drive space by chance?

I tried to run mine on a 100Gb partition that seemed to have enough space, but
I got errors. Just a thought.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Are you short on hard drive space by chance?
> 
> I tried to run mine on a 100Gb partition that seemed to have enough space, but
> I got errors. Just a thought.



Naw, I've 266 GB available.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Are you short on hard drive space by chance?
> 
> I tried to run mine on a 100Gb partition that seemed to have enough space, but
> I got errors. Just a thought.



So, is the consensus that 6GB isn't enough? It's a hard decision for me--both the i7 920 or i7 860 are the same price, but it's cheaper to get ram in dual channel--6GB is a bit low, but 12GB is a lot of $$, where 8GB I could see as being perfect.


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> So, is the consensus that 6GB isn't enough? It's a hard decision for me--both the i7 920 or i7 860 are the same price, but it's cheaper to get ram in dual channel--6GB is a bit low, but 12GB is a lot of $$, where 8GB I could see as being perfect.



He seems to be doing fine with 6GB. For me, I'm certain that I don't have enough available, even though we have the same amount installed.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> He seems to be doing fine with 6GB. For me, I'm certain that I don't have enough available, even though we have the same amount installed.



Both of you are running the VM, though, right?


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Both of you are running the VM, though, right?



Yup


----------



## mep916

This is the info in the task manager. It claims I have < 100MB of physical memory available. This is without the VM running, only the GPU client active.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> This is the info in the task manager. It claims I have < 100MB of physical memory available. This is without the VM running, only the GPU client active.



Does it work without the GPU client? It looks like you'd really be pushing that 6GB of ram with both the GPU, Windows, and the bigadv VM


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Does it work without the GPU client?



Nope. Doesn't work no matter what I do. 

Bodaggit, when you ran the bigadv project, were you running both the GPU and CPU clients at the same time? 

I should have enough physical memory available. I've checked all my running processes (disabled a few I don't need) and there doesn't seem to be anything eating up a significant amount of memory.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> Nope. Doesn't work no matter what I do.
> 
> Bodaggit, when you ran the bigadv project, were you running both the GPU and CPU clients at the same time?
> 
> I should have enough physical memory available. I've checked all my running processes (disabled a few I don't need) and there doesn't seem to be anything eating up a significant amount of memory.



Where's the other 2GB? It just says you have 4086MB instead of 6GB (and 58MB free, though that shouldn't affect your VM).


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Where's the other 2GB? It just says you have 4086MB instead of 6GB (and 58MB free, though that shouldn't affect your VM).



That's what I'm trying to figure out right now. I have no idea.


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Bodaggit, when you ran the bigadv project, were you running both the GPU and CPU clients at the same time?



Yes. I run them both. Are running the VM on Windows 7?

This is the GPU client I use:



> Windows XP/2003/Vista GPU
> System tray client with special
> viewer for NVIDIA GPU's
> (installer msi)



Do you have "Virtualization" enabled in your BIOS? Mine was disabled, but would run Microsoft Virtual PC, but would not run the VM. I had to enable it.

BTW, how are you holding over 8,000 ppd with only your GPU client running?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yes. I run them both. Are running the VM on Windows 7?
> 
> This is the GPU client I use:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have "Virtualization" enabled in your BIOS? Mine was disabled, but would run Microsoft Virtual PC, but would not run the VM. I had to enable it.
> 
> BTW, how are you holding over 8,000 ppd with only your GPU client running?



Right now I'm running it in vista. I've 7 on another partition I just haven't configured everything yet. I'll be using 7 as my primary OS soon though. Virtualization is enabled. My PPD is based on the GPU client and I've been running [email protected] on my PS3 occasionally. 

For whatever reason, it seems that only 4GB is usable. The other 2GB is either "missing" or unusable. I've ran the windows memory diagnostic tool and it came back with no errors. I'll try a few passes in memtest86 just to be sure.


----------



## mep916

In the BIOS, it shows only 4096MB. 

wtf


----------



## ScOuT

mep916 said:


> In the BIOS, it shows only 4096MB.
> 
> wtf



Dead DIMM slot? That is what happened to a friend of mine's computer. He brought it to me for a small upgrade. I was looking everything over and noticed it only said 2GB of RAM and he had 2 x 2GB installed. After troubleshooting and putting about 6 different sticks in I came to the conclusion...DIMM completely dead


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Dead DIMM slot? That is what happened to a friend of mine's computer. He brought it to me for a small upgrade. I was looking everything over and noticed it only said 2GB of RAM and he had 2 x 2GB installed. After troubleshooting and putting about 6 different sticks in I came to the conclusion...DIMM completely dead



I suppose that's possible. CPU-Z shows 6144MB however. I'll test each slot with one stick of RAM and see if it fails to startup.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Your RAM is only running @ 1066 also.

That will suck if one of your DIMM's is bad.

Do you run the same GPU client I listed?

*EDIT: Just broke 10,000 ppd!*


----------



## Bodaggit23

Since I completed my first work unit using the bigadv client, do I still need to run 10 smaller units?

I've completed 10 work units (9 x 1920's and 1 x big).

Do I need to complete one more 1920 before I run the bigadv?

EDIT: 
Nevermind. After I finished my tenth unit, I ran the bigadv client.

It downloaded another 1920...so I guess I need one more small unit.
I would have thought doing nine 1920's and one 25,000 work unit would
qualify me...

So, 5 more hours before I can start on my first big unit for bonus points.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Since I completed my first work unit using the bigadv client, do I still need to run 10 smaller units?
> 
> I've completed 10 work units (9 x 1920's and 1 x big).
> 
> Do I need to complete one more 1920 before I run the bigadv?
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind. After I finished my tenth unit, I ran the bigadv client.
> 
> It downloaded another 1920...so I guess I need one more small unit.
> I would have thought doing nine 1920's and one 25,000 work unit would
> qualify me...
> 
> So, 5 more hours before I can start on my first big unit for bonus points.



You are gonna have way too many ppd . 

It never hurts to do another 1920, just for good measure.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> You are gonna have way too many ppd .
> 
> It never hurts to do another 1920, just for good measure.



It's gonna be interesting that's for sure. I must admit I'm sort of addicted to points. 

Hopefully it will load the big units as soon as I'm eligible.


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> It never hurts to do another 1920, just for good measure.



Agreed. 

Congrats bodaggit. Hopefully I can get my issues sorted soon. Still can't run the -bigadv projects.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I hope you get it sorted too. Feels kinda funny being the only one doing this...hint hint to all the other i7 users. 

Well, working on what I think is my first large unit for bonus points. 
I'll update in a few days. :good:


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Feels kinda funny being the only one doing this...hint hint to all the other i7 users. =



I'm counting down the days to BF


----------



## cudenver

I am too, but either way, I think I might get the i7 regardless if it goes on sale or not. 
So have many ppd is the i7 pulling with the bonus points thingy
my gtx 275 is only pulling 8000 I think


----------



## Jet

cudenver said:


> I am too, but either way, I think I might get the i7 regardless if it goes on sale or not.
> So have many ppd is the i7 pulling with the bonus points thingy
> my gtx 275 is only pulling 8000 I think



I really depends on how much you overclock. Stock 860 is 16kPPDish, 3.5Ghz 920 is 20kPPDish, 4Ghz is 25-30kPPD.


----------



## cudenver

> Stock 860 is 16kPPDish, 3.5Ghz 920 is 20kPPDish, 4Ghz is 25-30kPPD.



that just crazy , a huge amount of points.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> I'm counting down the days to BF



Heh?

I think I've topped out at 12,875 ppd. It will drop now the new few days,
until that monster 25,000 point unit is done. With bonus points I hope. =D


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Heh?



black friday


----------



## Bodaggit23




----------



## Bodaggit23

I finished my first 25,000 point work unit using the -bigadv client.

How do I know if I got the bonus points?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> I finished my first 25,000 point work unit using the -bigadv client.
> 
> How do I know if I got the bonus points?



Wait for the Stanford points update, or try the PPD calculator. I don't think fahmon gives you info for the bonus points.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I finished my first 25,000 point work unit using the -bigadv client.
> 
> How do I know if I got the bonus points?



Woooah. Look at the points update. You're 20k++!!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Wooooah....WOOT!!

I guess I got bonus points eh?


----------



## mep916

I gotta get this client working. 

Well done bodaggit. How long did it take to complete that unit?


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'm not sure. The log only goes back to when the unit was at 33%.
I must have closed FAHMon before that point.? I'll try to keep it open
until I finish the unit this time.

My computer just locked for some reason and I had to hard kill it.

Checkdisk ran and everything... Everything is ok, but I was about
7% into my next unit and it got corrupted, so starting on a new one.

I'm going to start rebooting my computer after every unit I think.

Btw, this is scrambling my hard drive. I'm at 21% fragmentation again
and I just defragged like a week or so ago.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> I'm not sure. The log only goes back to when the unit was at 33%.
> I must have closed FAHMon before that point.? I'll try to keep it open
> until I finish the unit this time.
> 
> My computer just locked for some reason and I had to hard kill it.
> 
> Checkdisk ran and everything... Everything is ok, but I was about
> 7% into my next unit and it got corrupted, so starting on a new one.
> 
> I'm going to start rebooting my computer after every unit I think.
> 
> Btw, this is scrambling my hard drive. I'm at 21% fragmentation again
> and I just defragged like a week or so ago.



Well, from what I've read about these projects (which hasn't been a lot, tbh), there are def some stability issues, so every unit may not run perfectly. Just keep at it. You may run into problems from time to time but I think, for the most part, your system is stable enough to continue folding these units. The fact that you completed one without problems is a great sign.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I actually completed 2. One by mistake. 

Anyway, my system just locked again...hard kill again.

Restarting VM. I'll keep you updated.

Btw, I misspoke when I told you how much RAM I allocated
for my VM. Upon second look, I only allocated the minimum
required for the -bigadv client. 4620


----------



## Bodaggit23

BUMP

I'm currently getting over 20,000 ppd using this and my GPU client!

Get the i7's rockin!


----------



## ScOuT

I have been watching your account Bo...OMG I wish I had an i7

Nice work!


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Get the i7's rockin!



Just as soon as Newegg gets my parts here...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Just as soon as Newegg gets my parts here...



Can't wait. Hope you post some pics of your new parts.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Can't wait. Hope you post some pics of your new parts.



Shipping from Newegg CA is painfully slow--it's not getting here till Wednesday. My processor, case, cooler, power supply, and SSD are waiting here for the motherboard and memory to arrive, though I'm still trying to figure if the SSD is worth it--apparently the end of the work unit takes a while on normal hard drives due to organizing a whole bunch of little files--could you post the end of a unit? Apparently the SSD's reduced access times allows it to do it faster, but not sure how much faster.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> could you post the end of a unit?



Not sure what you mean? How do I post the end of a unit?


----------



## bomberboysk

Jet said:


> Shipping from Newegg CA is painfully slow--it's not getting here till Wednesday. My processor, case, cooler, power supply, and SSD are waiting here for the motherboard and memory to arrive, though I'm still trying to figure if the SSD is worth it--apparently the end of the work unit takes a while on normal hard drives due to organizing a whole bunch of little files--could you post the end of a unit? Apparently the SSD's reduced access times allows it to do it faster, but not sure how much faster.


i wouldn't run an ssd for write intensive work like [email protected] mainly due to how it wears the drives.


----------



## Jamin43

What's the story on these points.  I just heard of this concept reading this thread.  

Is this what this tread topic is about?
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main

Besides the feel good of helping donate free computing power over the net - what are the accumulated points worth?  

Is there some benefit to the client PC owner - doing processing work in downtime - or is it a feel good story for the individual PC owner loaning his system out for others to use?  

Thanks


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jamin43 said:


> Besides the feel good of helping donate free computing power over the net - what are the accumulated points worth?



No, you don't get recognition, money, or anything like that,
except the recognition of your overall points for the team, 
which is on a global list. Computer Forum team #44358
is currently about 313th place out of about 150,000 teams.

You're donating your computer to help prevent diseases, for the good of mankind.


----------



## Jamin43

Bodaggit23 said:


> You're donating your computer to help prevent diseases, for the good of mankind.



Cool


----------



## Jet

bomberboysk said:


> i wouldn't run an ssd for write intensive work like [email protected] mainly due to how it wears the drives.



Yep--I'm going to return it, especially now that I just bought 2 GTS 250s that, after Bing and 2x $80 rebates, will just cost me $70 or so.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Yep--I'm going to return it



So I don't need to post the end of a unit, but how would I have done that, for curiosity sake?


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> So I don't need to post the end of a unit, but how would I have done that, for curiosity sake?



You would have copied the end of the fahlog.txt file.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> You would have copied the end of the fahlog.txt file.



Where is that located for the VM version? 
There's no log file in the directory where my VM is located.?

I don't know where the VM holds the "work" directory.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Where is that located for the VM version?
> There's no log file in the directory where my VM is located.?
> 
> I don't know where the VM holds the "work" directory.



Yea--I'm not sure how the VM works either. I guess I'll figure it out in a few days.


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Where is that located for the VM version?
> There's no log file in the directory where my VM is located.?
> 
> I don't know where the VM holds the "work" directory.



Copy it from the log in fahmon, then paste it in the thread.


----------



## Bodaggit23

The FAHMon log only shows the progress, doesn't it?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> The FAHMon log only shows the progress, doesn't it?



Open up fahmon, click View -> Show/hide fah log. Click on the i7 client and it should show the entire log.


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Open up fahmon, click View -> Show/hide fah log. Click on the i7 client and it should show the entire log.



True. But it only shows the progress of the work unit in a percentage.?

How would this have helped decide for, or against an SSD?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> How would this have helped decide for, or against an SSD?



He wanted to see how long it takes to go from a finished unit to a new unit. Apparently a lot of data is written to the hard drive.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ahh, ok.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ahh, ok.



Apparently I'm just going to run a portion (500-750MB) of ram as a hard drive--it speeds up the final write process that takes a long time usually for computers because it's a whole lot of tiny files.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I know we're past this, but I thought I'd post it anyway.

Is this what you were looking for? 
Looks like it took an hour and twenty minutes from the end of one unit, until it started the next.


		Code:
	

[SIZE="1"]
[20:27:16] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[20:27:28] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[20:27:38] 
[20:27:38] Finished Work Unit:
[20:27:38] - Reading up to 52713120 from "work/wudata_00.trr": Read 52713120
[20:27:40] trr file hash check passed.
[20:27:40] - Reading up to 47143884 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 47143884
[20:27:40] xtc file hash check passed.
[20:27:41] edr file hash check passed.
[20:27:41] logfile size: 211055
[20:27:41] Leaving Run
[20:27:46] - Writing 100232975 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:28:01]   ... Done.
[21:02:40] - Shutting down core
[21:02:40] 
[21:02:40] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[21:05:29] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[21:05:29] Sending work to server
[21:05:29] Project: 2681 (Run 3, Clone 7, Gen 60)


[21:05:29] + Attempting to send results [November 28 21:05:29 UTC]
[21:35:19] + Results successfully sent
[21:35:19] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[21:35:19] + Number of Units Completed: 14

[21:44:00] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[21:44:00] Cleaning up work directory
[21:44:19] + Attempting to get work packet
[21:44:19] - Connecting to assignment server
[21:44:20] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[21:44:20] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[21:44:20] Loaded queue successfully.
[21:46:31] + Closed connections
[21:46:31] 
[21:46:31] + Processing work unit
[21:46:31] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[21:46:31] Core found.
[21:46:31] Working on queue slot 01 [November 28 21:46:31 UTC]
[21:46:31] + Working ...
[21:46:31] 
[21:46:31] *------------------------------*
[21:46:31] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[21:46:31] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[21:46:31] 
[21:46:31] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:46:31] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[21:46:36] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30231989 data_size=159270593, decompressed_data_size=159270593 diff=0
[21:46:38] - Digital signature verified
[21:46:38] 
[21:46:38] Project: 2683 (Run 5, Clone 2, Gen 20)
[21:46:38] 
[21:46:39] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[21:46:39] Entering M.D.
[21:47:02]  (Run 5, Clone 2, Gen 20)
[21:47:02] 
[21:47:02] Entering M.D.
[21:47:40] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)[/SIZE]


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I know we're past this, but I thought I'd post it anyway.
> 
> Is this what you were looking for?
> Looks like it took an hour and twenty minutes from the end of one unit, until it started the next.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SIZE="1"]
> [20:27:16] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
> [20:27:28] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> [20:27:38]
> [20:27:38] Finished Work Unit:
> [20:27:38] - Reading up to 52713120 from "work/wudata_00.trr": Read 52713120
> [20:27:40] trr file hash check passed.
> [20:27:40] - Reading up to 47143884 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 47143884
> [20:27:40] xtc file hash check passed.
> [20:27:41] edr file hash check passed.
> [20:27:41] logfile size: 211055
> [20:27:41] Leaving Run
> [20:27:46] - Writing 100232975 bytes of core data to disk...
> [20:28:01]   ... Done.
> [21:02:40] - Shutting down core
> [21:02:40]
> [21:02:40] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [21:05:29] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [21:05:29] Sending work to server
> [21:05:29] Project: 2681 (Run 3, Clone 7, Gen 60)
> 
> 
> [21:05:29] + Attempting to send results [November 28 21:05:29 UTC]
> [21:35:19] + Results successfully sent
> [21:35:19] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
> [21:35:19] + Number of Units Completed: 14
> 
> [21:44:00] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [21:44:00] Cleaning up work directory
> [21:44:19] + Attempting to get work packet
> [21:44:19] - Connecting to assignment server
> [21:44:20] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
> [21:44:20] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
> [21:44:20] Loaded queue successfully.
> [21:46:31] + Closed connections
> [21:46:31]
> [21:46:31] + Processing work unit
> [21:46:31] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
> [21:46:31] Core found.
> [21:46:31] Working on queue slot 01 [November 28 21:46:31 UTC]
> [21:46:31] + Working ...
> [21:46:31]
> [21:46:31] *------------------------------*
> [21:46:31] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
> [21:46:31] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
> [21:46:31]
> [21:46:31] Preparing to commence simulation
> [21:46:31] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
> [21:46:36] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30231989 data_size=159270593, decompressed_data_size=159270593 diff=0
> [21:46:38] - Digital signature verified
> [21:46:38]
> [21:46:38] Project: 2683 (Run 5, Clone 2, Gen 20)
> [21:46:38]
> [21:46:39] Assembly optimizations on if available.
> [21:46:39] Entering M.D.
> [21:47:02]  (Run 5, Clone 2, Gen 20)
> [21:47:02]
> [21:47:02] Entering M.D.
> [21:47:40] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)[/SIZE]



What is your internet upload/download? Looks like it's taking 30 minutes for that--which you probably can't really change. However, if you end up with extra ram sometime to make a Ram disk in Linux, you could cut the 25ish for writing to disk down a lot...maybe more like 5 minutes.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> What is your internet upload/download?



Fastest I can get in my area.






How much RAM do I need? Now much I hope. lol


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Fastest I can get in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much RAM do I need? Now much I hope. lol



I believe the setup I found makes a 500MB ram disk that expands as needed (it doesn't need more than 750MB). However, though, if you lose power, you lose the entire work unit--so you'd need a solution for that.


----------



## Bodaggit23

How or why would I lose power?


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> How or why would I lose power?



If the power blinks  (I never experience it, but apparently some people are concerned about it).

EDIT: By the way--can you overclock that i7 more? You should get closer to 3.8, I'd think.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ahh. That rarely happens here. 

How do I set it up?


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ahh. That rarely happens here.
> 
> How do I set it up?



I can't find the link right now--I'll check later once I'm done with my homework due tomorrow .


----------



## anbo369

may i ask what an SSD is?
_super sexy.... d... ice?_


----------



## Jet

anbo369 said:


> may i ask what an SSD is?
> _super sexy.... d... ice?_



Solid State Drive.


----------



## anbo369

cheers mate!


----------



## Bodaggit23

I just broke 550,000 points. 

I started folding October 27th.

Couldn't have done it without without this thread. Can't wait for others to join me.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jeese...VM corrupted a work unit I had at 28% last night when I shut it down to play Battlefield. Lost a days work...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Lame...

Is there a safer way to stop the client besides Ctr+C?


		Code:
	

[SIZE="3"]
12:00:54] Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
[12:39:02] Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
[12:49:26] 
[12:49:26] [email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED

[email protected] Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [December 13 14:34:25 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.24R3

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /usr/local/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -bigadv -smp 8 

[14:34:25] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:34:25] - User name: Bodaggit23 (Team 44358)
[14:34:25] - User ID: 5AC5A3365663AFCC
[14:34:25] - Machine ID: 6
[14:34:25] 
[14:34:25] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:34:25] 
[14:34:25] + Processing work unit
[14:34:25] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[14:34:25] Core found.
[14:34:25] Working on queue slot 06 [December 13 14:34:25 UTC]
[14:34:25] + Working ...
[14:34:25] 
[14:34:25] *------------------------------*
[14:34:25] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[14:34:25] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[14:34:25] 
[14:34:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:34:25] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:34:25] Files status OK
[14:34:32] - Expanded 30237258 -> 159270593 (decompressed 100.6 percent)
[14:34:33] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30237258 data_size=159270593, decompressed_data_size=159270593 diff=0
[14:34:33] - Digital signature verified
[14:34:33] 
[14:34:33] Project: 2683 (Run 6, Clone 1, Gen 25)
[14:34:33] 
[14:34:35] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[14:34:35] Entering M.D.
[14:34:41] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[14:34:42] 
[14:34:42] Entering M.D.
[14:34:49] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[14:35:14] Resuming from checkpoint
[14:35:22] CoreStatus = FF (255)
[14:35:22] Sending work to server
[14:35:22] Project: 2683 (Run 6, Clone 1, Gen 25)
[14:35:22] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_06.dat
[14:35:22] - Error: Could not read unit 06 file. Removing from queue.
[14:35:22] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:35:22] Cleaning up work directory

[/SIZE]


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Jeese...VM corrupted a work unit I had at 28% last night when I shut it down to play Battlefield. Lost a days work...





Bodaggit23 said:


> Lame...
> 
> Is there a safer way to stop the client besides Ctr+C?



That sucks man. You could manually close the VM to shut it down, but I don't think that would prevent you from losing your work, or be any different from using the ctrl-c command.


----------



## Jet

Long story short, I creamed my hard drive in my Macbook Pro in a freak accident (I could have easily broken the whole thing), so now I'm juggling hard drives and using my desktop as a backup machine. Until the whole ordeal is through, I'll just be sending in the 1920s when I have time.


----------



## Bodaggit23

After two failed attempts, I've completed another big unit. Sweet. :good:

Where's all the other i7 rigs...?


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> After two failed attempts, I've completed another big unit. Sweet. :good:
> 
> Where's all the other i7 rigs...?



Soon, Bodaggit! Soon...I just need to flip some fans around, and then set the -bigadv flag!


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Where's all the other i7 rigs...?



Mine is still going for a long ride on the fail boat. lol. I guess I'll go back to the 1920 units until i can figure it out.


----------



## Bodaggit23

mep916 said:


> Mine is still going for a long ride on the fail boat. lol. I guess I'll go back to the 1920 units until i can figure it out.



Lol the Fail boat. I prefer the roflcopter. 

Did you try backing off the memory limit to the minimum in the VM?


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> Mine is still going for a long ride on the fail boat. lol. I guess I'll go back to the 1920 units until i can figure it out.



So it's still showing your memory as 4GB?


----------



## mep916

Bodaggit23 said:


> Did you try backing off the memory limit to the minimum in the VM?



I've tried everything. DIMM slots on the mobo are good. RAM is good. I dunno. 



Jet said:


> So it's still showing your memory as 4GB?



Yeah, it's almost as if 2GB have disappeared. I've searched the interwebz. Some mobos have a memory remapping option in the BIOS that resolves this issue. The Bloodrage doesn't have this option, so I'm not sure where to go from there. I'm sure I'm missing something but I don't know what.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Yeah, it's almost as if 2GB have disappeared. I've searched the interwebz. Some mobos have a memory remapping option in the BIOS that resolves this issue. The Bloodrage doesn't have this option, so I'm not sure where to go from there. I'm sure I'm missing something but I don't know what.


Open MSCONFIG, boot tab, Advanced, and make sure the box beside "maximum memory" isnt checked.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Open MSCONFIG, boot tab, Advanced, and make sure the box beside "maximum memory" isnt checked.



It isn't.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> I've tried everything. DIMM slots on the mobo are good. RAM is good. I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's almost as if 2GB have disappeared. I've searched the interwebz. Some mobos have a memory remapping option in the BIOS that resolves this issue. The Bloodrage doesn't have this option, so I'm not sure where to go from there. I'm sure I'm missing something but I don't know what.



Is it still showing only 4GB in the BIOS?

(On another note, 10% through a Bigadv due around noon on Saturday! Frame times are reported as in the 28:50s in the VM, but they're probably more in the upper 29s. Not quite fast enough to break the 2 day mark, but still quite satisfactory!)


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Is it still showing only 4GB in the BIOS?
> 
> (On another note, 10% through a Bigadv due around noon on Saturday! Frame times are reported as in the 28:50s in the VM, but they're probably more in the upper 29s. Not quite fast enough to break the 2 day mark, but still quite satisfactory!)



Yes, 4096MB in the BIOS. Congrats on your progress Jet. We're very close to the top 300.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Yes, 4096MB in the BIOS. Congrats on your progress Jet. We're very close to the top 300.


Possibly a bad memory module? Put them in one at a time and run memtest on them(if you havent already).


----------



## Drenlin

Has anyone tried this with anything besides an i7? Like a multi-CPU Xeon/Opteron rig or something?


----------



## Jet

Drenlin said:


> Has anyone tried this with anything besides an i7? Like a multi-CPU Xeon/Opteron rig or something?



If you check out this sub-forum of the [email protected] support forum, there's some more info from people running workstations/servers:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314

I'm generally surprised how decently well the i7s rate against older 8 core (non-hyperthreaded) machines--of course, the i7s get creamed compared to 16+ core machines.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Possibly a bad memory module? Put them in one at a time and run memtest on them(if you havent already).



Thanks, I've tried that. I've tried testing each DIMM slot with one stick of RAM as well, so I think I've ruled out a bad DIMM slot on the mobo. Any other suggestions are welcome though. I've pretty much ran out of ideas.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> Thanks, I've tried that. I've tried testing each DIMM slot with one stick of RAM as well, so I think I've ruled out a bad DIMM slot on the mobo. Any other suggestions are welcome though. I've pretty much ran out of ideas.



Contact your motherboard support?


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Contact your motherboard support?



Maybe I'll give them a call. It's some type of hardware issue. I'd prefer not to RMA the board as I don't have another x58 lying around.


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> Maybe I'll give them a call. It's some type of hardware issue. I'd prefer not to RMA the board as I don't have another x58 lying around.



Exactly, but if the board needs RMAing you might as well do it before the warranty goes! Also, it could be some quirk they know about that would be a simple fix.


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Exactly, but if the board needs RMAing you might as well do it before the warranty goes! Also, it could be some quirk they know about that would be a simple fix.



That's right. I'll give them a call today. Hopefully they have good US support. I've never called Foxconn.


----------



## mep916

So, I called foxconn and the dude told me to check the pins on the socket. If any are bent, that may cause this issue since the memory controller is now on the CPU. Some guy at hard forum had the same problem and apparently this was the fix. I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Dang, I forgot to mention that. I've read that too, if the CPU isn't seated perfectly, it could cause memory issues. I read that on the EVGA forums at the beginning of the year, and just forgot.  

Just a reseat might fix it.


----------



## Jet

Watch for some PPD goodness around the 4pm (EST) update. I believe today will set a record as the highest points in one day yet!


----------



## Bodaggit23

I just finished a big unit this morning. :good:


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I just finished a big unit this morning. :good:



You should try bumping your overclock up some .


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> You should try bumping your overclock up some .



Honestly...I don't know how.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Honestly...I don't know how.



How'd you get it up to 3.43? It shouldn't be that hard--just look at my i7 overclocking thread to get an idea of what stuff should be set at. Most you can leave at stock except the Vcore, which for a moderate 3.8 or so would need to be at 1.25V or so for safety. It's after 3.8 that things get difficult.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> How'd you get it up to 3.43? Most you can leave at stock except the Vcore



I used a template. 

That's exactly the problem. Vcore? My BIOS has 5 Vcore settings...

CPU VCore ( 1.28125 )
CPU PLL VCore ( 1.8 )
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.15 )
IOH VCore ( 1.225 )
ICH VCore ( 1.15 )


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I used a template.
> 
> That's exactly the problem. Vcore? My BIOS has 5 Vcore settings...
> 
> CPU VCore ( 1.28125 )
> CPU PLL VCore ( 1.8 )
> QPI PLL VCore ( 1.15 )
> IOH VCore ( 1.225 )
> ICH VCore ( 1.15 )


CPU is what you would need to raise, ICH is the southbridge chipset, IOH is the X58 chipset. PLL voltage you wont need to worry too much about,especially for only a mild overclock. and QPI PLL voltage you shouldnt need to worry too much about.


----------



## Bodaggit23

So I'm already above what Jet stated as "safe".

Maybe when he gets back from caroling he'll help me bump up to 3.8 ish.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> So I'm already above what Jet stated as "safe".
> 
> Maybe when he gets back from caroling he'll help me bump up to 3.8 ish.


Basically, read some overclocking guides, as you and i both know there is no way to just give settings for an overclock as every piece of silicon is different. Basically anything under 1.36 is safe, as 1.36 is the intel specced limit for the VID of a chip(required voltage to be run at stock speeds), and anything below 1.4v should be safe on air.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> Basically, read some overclocking guides, as you and i both know there is no way to just give settings for an overclock as every piece of silicon is different. Basically anything under 1.36 is safe, as 1.36 is the intel specced limit for the VID of a chip(required voltage to be run at stock speeds), and anything below 1.4v should be safe on air.



I guess you're right to a point. I used someone else's settings to get to 3.4Ghz. 

I've read through many guides, but I must have a bit of ADD. There seems to be too many variables.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I guess you're right to a point. I used someone else's settings to get to 3.4Ghz.
> 
> I've read through many guides, but I must have a bit of ADD. There seems to be too many variables.


The easiest thing to do? Go set everything stock, write down the settings it automatically sets, then put those settings in and turn off auto. Then go start increasing base clock a few mhz at a time until you are no longer stable, give it a bump in vcore and continue the process until you cannot get stable any longer. It takes time to get a good overclock, but in the end the results are worth it(eg- a D0 should not have to struggle at all to get 4Ghz, especially on a board with better than average overclocking features such as power design on the evga vanilla)


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> The easiest thing to do? Go set everything stock, write down the settings it automatically sets, then put those settings in and turn off auto. Then go start increasing base clock a few mhz at a time until you are no longer stable, give it a bump in vcore and continue the process until you cannot get stable any longer. It takes time to get a good overclock, but in the end the results are worth it(eg- a D0 should not have to struggle at all to get 4Ghz, especially on a board with better than average overclocking features such as power design on the evga vanilla)



What's "Base Clock"? I have a C0

EDIT: Nevermind.



> CPU Host Frequency  - Speed of the bus i.e. Base Clock (BCLCK) or Quick Path Interconnect (QPI) speed.


----------



## Jet

bomber has you on the right track . There are quite a few variables, but play around with it. 

Getting stable at 4.0 isn't hard, but finding the best settings even for a D0 takes time. I'll have to admit...it took a weekend of messing with stuff to get it optimized at 4.1Ghz.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Well I think I'm screwed. 

I reset to default and raised the Host Frequency to 177, left everything else Auto and it ran fine at 3.7Ghz, so I ran Prime95 and Linpack for about 20 minutes, at temps lower than the VM folding client, about 60c. Sweet.
VM was running upper 70's because I knew I needed to blow out my case. 

I shut it down to blow out my case. So I blew out my case, removed my CPU fans and I wiped down all the edges of the blades because they had buildup on them, and put them back on. No big deal. 

So, I plug in my power supply, which was turned off with the rocker switch, and it "snapped" when I plugged it in. Wtf? Idk if it matters.

Anyway, I turn it on and my board won't POST. I get F3, then F2, then 68, then it just goes back and forth from F3 to 68. No beep...

EDIT: So I removed my cpu, gpu, ram, reseated everything, unplugged and replugged all the power connectors, no joy.

Did I fry my cpu?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Well I think I'm screwed.
> 
> I reset to default and raised the Host Frequency to 177, left everything else Auto and it ran fine at 3.7Ghz, so I ran Prime95 and Linpack for about 20 minutes, at temps lower than the VM folding client, about 60c. Sweet.
> VM was running upper 70's because I knew I needed to blow out my case.
> 
> I shut it down to blow out my case. So I blew out my case, removed my CPU fans and I wiped down all the edges of the blades because they had buildup on them, and put them back on. No big deal.
> 
> So, I plug in my power supply, which was turned off with the rocker switch, and it "snapped" when I plugged it in. Wtf? Idk if it matters.
> 
> Anyway, I turn it on and my board won't POST. I get F3, then F2, then 68, then it just goes back and forth from F3 to 68. No beep...
> 
> EDIT: So I removed my cpu, gpu, ram, reseated everything, unplugged and replugged all the power connectors, no joy.
> 
> Did I fry my cpu?


Simple question, but did you check to make sure the cpu power connector was fully inserted? If those are loose sometimes it can cause issues, same goes for pcie power connectors and motherboard 24pin. Afterwards pull all the memory and try to boot with one stick in the slot furthest from cpu. Next if that does not work i would go ahead and pull the cpu, see if there are any bent pins in the motherboard socket. 68 is a memory error code, which can deal with either 1- bent pins, 2- on die memory controller, 3- DIMM's themselves, or 4- Link between memory controller and memory itself. I doubt you have another X58 rig closeby to test with, but if you do test out your cpu in it, otherwise if you have a DDR3 AM3 or 775 board around, use it to test your memory dimm's.

Also, what exactly do you mean by "snapped"? Electrical sound like a spark or more of a  mechanical sound?


----------



## Bodaggit23

The electrical sound was like plugging in a live cord, but the psu was
turned off, so I don't think it could have done anything to the internals. 
The snap came from the plug itself when it came in contact with the psu input plug.

I completely removed and reseated the CPU and reinstalled the cooler. 
When I was putting the fans back on after cleaning, I kind of jostled 
the cooler so I thought that was the issue initially. 

I removed my GPU and all 3 sticks of RAM and reseated. 

I unplugged all the power connectors on the board, CPU, main power 
connector, GPU connectors, and reseated all of them.

I have not tried booting with one stick of RAM yet, but I will.

What could I have done?

Once it cycles to 68 or 6B, whichever it is, it just stays there, 
or it will go to F3 again, then back to 68 (6B?)

PS, DIMM slot 1 on the E758 is the first Green slot closest to the cpu,
but I will try each slot, with each stick of RAM.

Here's the codes:
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ncd7AWwGntI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ncd7AWwGntI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## bomberboysk

What is happening there is F2->F3 is checking system memory, and 68=6B which also relates to memory. Did you remember to put the memory in the correct DIMM slots? On the 758 the green slots are the ones that should be used for a 3x DIMM configuration.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ok, this is weird...I removed 2 sticks of RAM and started the pc with one stick in the number 1 slot and it POSTED, and booted into Vista. 

Wtf?

I added the next stick in the next slot, it POSTED and booted...
I added the last stick and it POSTED and booted. Umm...?

Did I cause something to "trip" on my board? How?

You read what I did as far as overclocking, could it be harmful how I did it?

I reset BIOS to default, then I increased the CPU Host Frequency slowly until I got up to 3.7Ghz. I left everything else on Auto. Is that bad?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ok, this is weird...I removed 2 sticks of RAM and started the pc with one stick in the number 1 slot and it POSTED, and booted into Vista.
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> I added the next stick in the next slot, it POSTED and booted...
> I added the last stick and it POSTED and booted. Umm...?
> 
> Did I cause something to "trip" on my board? How?
> 
> You read what I did as far as overclocking, could it be harmful how I did it?
> 
> I reset BIOS to default, then I increased the CPU Host Frequency slowly until I got up to 3.7Ghz. I left everything else on Auto. Is that bad?


What it sounds to me is like you might have a bad stick of memory, i would run memtest on them, unless your board was not recognizing the memory profiles correct voltages and such which does happen sometimes.

Auto voltages tend to go far too high, i would get out LinX and Prime95 and start by going from stock voltages, will increase life of chip and run cooler at lower voltages(eg- even with a C0 3.8 should be relatively easy to attain with a halfway decent chip). Short term you might notice higher temps, but it can be unstable from the higher voltages(go figure) and long term it will shorten life of the chip.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'm not sure what you just recommended. I'll run Memtest right now. 

I think you're right about the memory though. Maybe I could try again, the same method, 
but make sure to turn Auto OFF on anything memory related?

I did run Prime95 and Linpack (CPUTorch) for about 20 minutes before I cleaned my rig.

Why did it take so long to "reset"? I virtually did nothing. It just decided to boot again.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I'm not sure what you just recommended. I'll run Memtest right now.
> 
> I think you're right about the memory though. Maybe I could try again, the same method,
> but make sure to turn Auto OFF on anything memory related?
> 
> I did run Prime95 and Linpack (CPUTorch) for about 20 minutes before I cleaned my rig.
> 
> *Why did it take so long to "reset"? I virtually did nothing. It just decided to boot again.*


It only booted once you put it to one stick of memory right? Sometimes if one stick of memory is bad it will not read the memory profiles correctly for timings/voltages.

Basically, when you are running at stock speed, write down the numbers it has for all your voltage settings in bios, and then change them to those settings. Then, start overclocking the base clock until it is unstable, increase vcore until it is stable, increase base clock until unstable, and increase voltage until stable, continuing until you get either the clockspeed you want or it will not overclock any higher. You may need to bump the PLL voltage up a little after 3.6Ghz or so, the other voltages shouldnt need to be adjusted as long as you arent aiming for over 4Ghz.


----------



## Bodaggit23

It's running right now with all sticks in place. I'll test them overnight, but I don't think I have a bad stick of memory. 

If the stick was bad, why does it boot now all of a sudden? Idk...

Thanks for your help. :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's running right now with all sticks in place. I'll test them overnight, but I don't think I have a bad stick of memory.
> 
> If the stick was bad, why does it boot now all of a sudden? Idk...
> 
> Thanks for your help. :good:


Could just be an issue with the memory on one stick that holds the profiles even, as long as it memtest's ok and you just input the correct voltages and timings it shouldnt cause any future issues,it could be just one of those weird occurrences sometimes that cant be explained.


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's running right now with all sticks in place. I'll test them overnight, but I don't think I have a bad stick of memory.
> 
> If the stick was bad, why does it boot now all of a sudden? Idk...
> 
> Thanks for your help. :good:



Did you reset the CMOS? If you didn't, adjusting the amount of memory you have might have automatically reset it, causing it to work again.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yes, I reset the CMOS about 10 times trying to get the damn thing to boot. 

I attempted to manually change my memory timings, and it refused to boot again. My BIOS has SMP Profile so maybe I'll try that.

I have it running back at 3.4Ghz, folding a big unit. My temps are back down to 60-63c running the VM client. Needed a cleaning bad. It was getting into upper 70c.

I'll mess with it more during the week. I'd do more testing but I've been not folding all day because of this, so it's gonna fold for a bit.


----------



## Jet

Any of you have experience with transferring files between the Linux VM and Windows? I'm trying to set up the scripts they have to backup the WU folder to the windows machine, sync the clock every hour, run it off a ramdisk, and simultaneously upload and download.


----------



## Bodaggit23

My first BSOD. 

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (0x0000003b)

Happens everytime I try to run Everest. 

I think I hosed something with my failed amateur overclocking attempt, and I hope it's just a Windows issue.

Until I find out, I won't be folding. 

*EDIT: Guess it's not Windows related...I have some work to do.*


----------



## bomberboysk

0x0000003b is usually a memory issue related BSOD. Sounds like your booting issue might have not been so random now. Have you memtested each stick individually for a few passes?


----------



## Bodaggit23

I have a bum stick. 

You'll see the CPU-Z screenie shows 6Gigs installed, but running in Dual Channel.

I ran Memtest and it only acknowledged 4Gigs, so...

I tried each stick and sure enough, one is bad. PC will not boot with that stick by itself. Strange that it boots at all with that bad stick in. 

Let's see how good Corsair customer support is...


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I have a bum stick.
> 
> You'll see the CPU-Z screenie shows 6Gigs installed, but running in Dual Channel.
> 
> I ran Memtest and it only acknowledged 4Gigs, so...
> 
> I tried each stick and sure enough, one is bad. PC will not boot with that stick by itself. Strange that it boots at all with that bad stick in.
> 
> Let's see how good Corsair customer support is...


When you rma i would suggest doing an rma of all sticks, to ensure matched pairs.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> When you rma i would suggest doing an rma of all sticks, to ensure matched pairs.



I just submitted an RMA request, and they recommended the same thing. 

Only thing is, I don't have any other memory to use in the meantime.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I just submitted an RMA request, and they recommended the same thing.
> 
> Only thing is, I don't have any other memory to use in the meantime.


=/


----------



## Bodaggit23

Well, I'm going to buy a cheap 1Gig stick of DDR3 to get me through my RMA process, but I'd like some thoughts.

Should I get one that has good reviews, that's not on the supported memory list, or should I get one that's on the supported list but bad reviews?

Here's the two I'm looking at:

Not on the supported list:
Crucial 1GB DDR3 1066 $25.99

On the supported list:
Kingston 1GB DDR3 1066 $27.99

Supported Memory List
http://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Well, I'm going to buy a cheap 1Gig stick of DDR3 to get me through my RMA process, but I'd like some thoughts.
> 
> Should I get one that has good reviews, that's not on the supported memory list, or should I get one that's on the supported list but bad reviews?
> 
> Here's the two I'm looking at:
> 
> Not on the supported list:
> Crucial 1GB DDR3 1066 $25.99
> 
> On the supported list:
> Kingston 1GB DDR3 1066 $27.99
> 
> Supported Memory List
> http://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/


Just a thought on it, but do you have something like a microcenter close locally? They have something like a 30 day return policy on memory if i remember right. The supported memory list is somewhat redundant, as they cannot test all memory in it and newegg reviews are also somewhat redundant as many people do not know what they are talking about. However, with that said i personally prefer crucial memory over kingston.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Sadly, I do not have a Microcenter nearby.



bomberboysk said:


> The supported memory list is somewhat redundant, as they cannot test all memory in it and newegg reviews are also somewhat redundant as many people do not know what they are talking about. However, with that said i personally prefer crucial memory over kingston.



Agreed on all points. Ordering the Crucial. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jet

Sad to see your -bigadv VM stopped for the moment, but glad to hear the RMA is going well .


----------



## Bodaggit23

Why does my pc crash whenever I try to run Everest?...

Do I need to change my BIOS to run Dual Channel stable?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Bodaggit23 said:


> Why does my pc crash whenever I try to run Everest?...
> 
> Do I need to change my BIOS to run Dual Channel stable?



Anyone?

Side note:
I can't believe I haven't heard back from Corsair yet about my RAM. 

I contacted XFX about my 3 year old graphics card the same day, and it's already been shipped to XFX, and I'm waiting for confirmation from Corsair on my bad RAM that I purchased less than a year ago. They haven't even acknowledged my RMA application. XFX at least sent me an email stating they got my application...

EDIT: So I got my RMA from Corsair. I have to wait until Thursday to get my
1Gig temp stick of RAM, then I'll be sending my 6Gb kit in. :good:


----------



## Bodaggit23

Well, idk about the Everest issue either, but meh...

My "pacifier" stick of RAM is on it's way here and will be here tomorrow, so I can send off my Dominators.

Tomorrow I will start folding with only my GPU until my new sticks arrive.


----------



## Jet

I believe I have found the fix to VMmare's clock drifting. VMware syncs to the hardware clock upon startup, but then calculates the clock according to your proccesor's speed when you installed the program. However, if you overclock post-installation, it thinks the clock is going slower than it truly is, thus giving you really funky readings. We'll see just how slow my TPFs are now .


----------



## Bodaggit23

Not sure about the VM issues, but my computer sux with only 1Gig of RAM.
Browsing is fine but I can't even play Battlefield.  

I get constant Hard Faults, so my Hard drive goes constantly and creates mega lag in game. I'm going to put another drive in and move the page file there and see if that helps. Supposedly it will allow faster access with the page file on a separate drive. We'll see.

Ready Boost = a joke. I'm using about 700Mb of RAM idle, and when I enable a 4Gig stick for Ready Boost, RAM usage goes UP to 850Mb...

UPS didn't pick up my RMA from work yesterday either, so my RAM gets to sit there until Monday at 4pm when they pick up again.


----------



## Jet

Now that I'm home from college, the bigadv uploads were cutting out our VoIP phone for 30 minutes a day . Since I was almost at the 2 day cutoff, I figured I'd stop it, overclock more, and then set it to upload in the 12am-6am range. Now I'm at 4.2Ghz, maybe more.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Amazing. 

My tracking number for my RAM said it was delivered to Corsair yesterday at 
9:36am and I hadn't heard anything back today, so I called them.

My new sticks will ship out tomorrow. 

I would have expected some sort of process where the products are tested 
first or something. Like my 3 year old XFX card. lol

I knew my sticks got delivered, but I guess the RMA dept. had yet to receive the info.?

The woman I talked to asked for my Tracking Number, and made sure they got delivered, 
and after that, It was as though she didn't care if they worked or not, she said the part 
number out loud and said "(under her breath "Yeah, we still have those"). "They will ship out tomorrow".

Absolutely outstanding customer service. I'll never buy another brand of memory again. 

I'll be back to knocking down the big units again very soon. :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Great to hear

The team could use your I7 back up and running


----------



## Bodaggit23

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Great to hear
> 
> The team could use your I7 back up and running



Thanks, I can't wait. 

Gotta hand it to my GTX 260 though, still knockin out 5-6k ppd!

It would do more if I let it, but I shut down the client to play games.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Goody goody! My new RAM shipped today.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Got my new Dom's today and installed. They work good, but I'm try to fry them...I mean, trying some new overclocking and I got over 4Ghz but not stable, so...


----------



## Jet

ha--I was hoping to catch you before your ram came through, but I guess not . I moved back to Tech and had some cooling issues (the multi drops to 12X if the Vregs get too hot--which happens even with a 92mm at 5V. Right now I'm running it at 12V, but it's a bit loud. Gotta grab a 120mm from home sometime.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Can anyone tell me simply, can I raise just my QPI (BCLK)?

I'm back at 3.43Ghz but I'd like to get 3.8Ghz stable.

Is it safe to just bump it up?

EDIT:
My VM client is only using 2.3Ghz of my RAM......wth...

EDIT 2: It grabbed a 1920 unit.! Do I have to run ten 1920 units again?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Wonderful. 

I got 43% through a -bidadv unit, when I restarted it after gaming for a bit, it disregarded my progress, and fetched a wimpy little 2165 point unit that's only using 50% of my cpu and 30% of my RAM...


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Can anyone tell me simply, can I raise just my QPI (BCLK)?
> 
> I'm back at 3.43Ghz but I'd like to get 3.8Ghz stable.
> 
> Is it safe to just bump it up?
> 
> EDIT:
> My VM client is only using 2.3Ghz of my RAM......wth...
> 
> EDIT 2: It grabbed a 1920 unit.! Do I have to run ten 1920 units again?





Bodaggit23 said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> I got 43% through a -bidadv unit, when I restarted it after gaming for a bit, it disregarded my progress, and fetched a wimpy little 2165 point unit that's only using 50% of my cpu and 30% of my RAM...



You sure you have your VM set so it has all the Ram allocated? That might be an issue. 

As far as losing WUs, the only way I've ever been able to save one when shutting it down is to copy the VM data contents to a folder on my windows computer, and then copy them back into the VM data when I restart the VM (after login, before actually starting the backup).


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> You sure you have your VM set so it has all the Ram allocated?


It ran 43% of the -bigadv unit running my cpu 100% and RAM @ 5Gigs. 
Pretty sure it's set up properly, since I've changed nothing.



Jet said:


> copy the VM data contents to a folder on my windows computer, and then copy them back into the VM data when I restart the VM (after login, before actually starting the backup).


Where is that and what contents exactly?

The data that's created when the VM starts up in the image directory?
And disappears when it's shut down?

EDIT: Just finished the wimpy unit and starting a big unit. CPU and RAM usage back up to what it should be.
For some reason, it corrupted my last unit and grabbed a normal smp unit. Go figure.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Thanks for the help...



When you boot the VM you have the network address of your VM--just do start, run, and then put in the address. That'll connect you to the VM's folding data.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Lame...I did nothing. It just stopped. Frustrating.



		Code:
	

02:58:08] Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
[03:21:02] 
[03:21:02] [email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
[03:21:11] CoreStatus = FF (255)
[03:21:11] Sending work to server
[03:21:11] Project: 2681 (Run 1, Clone 2, Gen 72)
[03:21:11] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_02.dat
[03:21:11] - Error: Could not read unit 02 file. Removing from queue.
[03:21:11] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[03:21:11] Cleaning up work directory
[03:21:13] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:21:13] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:21:14] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[03:21:14] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]


CMD.exe run as Admin doesn't accept the IP 

I can navigate to the VM unit in "My Network Places" but access is denied to most items.


----------



## Jet

you need to put in your login info (ie, fah, fah1234) when you try and access the VM through My Network Places.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I did. Denied.


----------



## Jet

how's your Bigadvs coming by now?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Just finished my first unit this morning. Results successfully sent but they haven't posted yet.

I haven't played any games for over 3 days, just to get a big unit done. 

Afraid if I shut it down, the unit would get hosed. Again...


----------



## Bodaggit23

I get one unit done, and it ditches the next.

I've changed nothing, except I have new RAM. I don't get it. I've folded many big units, with some failures, but they've never done this.

They've always failed when I tried to restart them. 



		Code:
	

[02:59:05] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
[03:10:05] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[03:10:05] Sending work to server
[03:10:05] Project: 2683 (Run 12, Clone 9, Gen 22)
[03:10:05] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_07.dat
[03:10:05] - Error: Could not read unit 07 file. Removing from queue.
[03:10:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[03:10:05] Cleaning up work directory


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> I get one unit done, and it ditches the next.
> 
> I've changed nothing, except I have new RAM. I don't get it. I've folded many big units, with some failures, but they've never done this.
> 
> They've always failed when I tried to restart them.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [02:59:05] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
> [03:10:05] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
> [03:10:05] Sending work to server
> [03:10:05] Project: 2683 (Run 12, Clone 9, Gen 22)
> [03:10:05] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_07.dat
> [03:10:05] - Error: Could not read unit 07 file. Removing from queue.
> [03:10:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [03:10:05] Cleaning up work directory



Your bigadv unit will most likely get trashed if you restart the client, in my personal experience. Look on evga's bigadv VM thread and see if you can get some of the backup scripts to work...I haven't been able to.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jet said:


> Your bigadv unit will most likely get trashed if you restart the client, in my personal experience.



I didn't restart the client. 

When it finally completed the first unit, it started a new one, and failed after 28%.

Before I replaced my RAM, I restarted my big units daily so I could game, with only minor issues. I lost a couple, but I've had 3 failures and only one completed unit.

It may just be the particular units at the moment, idk. 




		Code:
	

[09:08:40] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[09:08:53] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[09:09:03] 
[09:09:03] Finished Work Unit:
[09:09:03] - Reading up to 52713120 from "work/wudata_06.trr": Read 52713120
[09:09:08] trr file hash check passed.
[09:09:08] - Reading up to 47103148 from "work/wudata_06.xtc": Read 47103148
[09:09:11] xtc file hash check passed.
[09:09:11] edr file hash check passed.
[09:09:11] logfile size: 208208
[09:09:11] Leaving Run
[09:09:14] - Writing 100189392 bytes of core data to disk...
[09:09:28]   ... Done.
[09:12:21] - Shutting down core
[09:12:21] 
[09:12:21] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[09:12:41] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[09:12:41] Sending work to server
[09:12:41] Project: 2681 (Run 0, Clone 14, Gen 65)


[09:12:41] + Attempting to send results [January 21 09:12:41 UTC]
[09:42:24] + Results successfully sent
[09:42:24] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[09:42:24] + Number of Units Completed: 32

[09:43:11] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:43:11] Cleaning up work directory
[09:43:12] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:43:12] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:43:13] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[09:43:13] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[09:43:14] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:45:24] + Closed connections
[09:45:24] 
[09:45:24] + Processing work unit
[09:45:24] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[09:45:24] Core found.
[09:45:24] Working on queue slot 07 [January 21 09:45:24 UTC]
[09:45:24] + Working ...
[09:45:24] 
[09:45:24] *------------------------------*
[09:45:24] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[09:45:24] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[09:45:24] 
[09:45:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:45:24] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:45:31] 
[09:45:41] - Files status OK
[09:45:45] teArray: compressed_data_size=30237390 data_size=159270593, decompressed_data_size=159270593 diff=0
[09:45:47] - Digital signature verified
[09:45:49] 
[09:45:53] Project: 2683 (Run 12, Clone 9, Gen 22)
[09:45:55] 
[09:46:07] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:46:07] Entering M.D.
[09:46:19] (Run 12, Clone 9, Gen 22)
[09:46:19] 
[09:46:19] Entering M.D.
[09:46:54] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[10:24:43] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[11:02:25] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[11:39:59] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[12:17:29] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[12:54:55] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[13:32:02] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[14:08:35] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[14:45:19] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[15:22:51] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[16:00:19] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
[16:37:48] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[17:14:51] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
[17:51:56] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
[18:28:59] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
[19:06:02] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
[19:42:24] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
[20:18:49] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
[20:55:11] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
[21:31:34] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
[22:07:59] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
[22:44:22] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
[23:20:46] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
[23:57:08] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
[00:33:33] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
[01:09:55] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
[01:46:19] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
[02:22:43] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
[02:59:05] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
[03:10:05] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[03:10:05] Sending work to server
[03:10:05] Project: 2683 (Run 12, Clone 9, Gen 22)
[03:10:05] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_07.dat
[03:10:05] - Error: Could not read unit 07 file. Removing from queue.
[03:10:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[03:10:05] Cleaning up work directory


----------



## Bodaggit23

So, after another partial unit failure for no apparent reason, I deleted my whole FAH directory where my VM runs and started over.

Before I did anything this time, I gave full modification control to "Everyone" in the folder location and all subfolders in case
there was an data write issue, just in case.

I downloaded the newest image and reconfigured everything, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jet

how's it coming by now?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Does this not work anymore?


----------



## Buzz1927

Bodaggit23 said:


> Does this not work anymore?


You don't need to run a vm any more, just use the smp2 client in windows. The bonus has been reduced, but I still get about 16k ppd


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> You don't need to run a vm any more, just use the smp2 client in windows. The bonus has been reduced, but I still get about 16k ppd



you running an i7 now? congrats on hitting 1st in points btw. 

Glad to see you back on board as well bodaggit.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Buzz1927 said:


> You don't need to run a vm any more, just use the smp2 client in windows. The bonus has been reduced, but I still get about 16k ppd



Even though I don't need to, can I still run the VM?
I set it up and refuses to retrieve a packet. 
The SMP2 doesn't utilize my RAM like it should. 
Probably just a setting I missed.



mep916 said:


> Glad to see you back on board as well bodaggit.



Thanks mep. :good:


----------



## Bodaggit23

Any advice how to get SMP2 to use my RAM?


----------

